# FMA in Boston



## GPFontaine (May 8, 2003)

I am going to be moving to the Boston area soon.  I plan to continue my training at my current school, but I will only be able to attend once every two weeks. I would like to be going to class 2-3 times a week and will need a local school to supplement my training.  I am looking for an eclectic art and was hoping for some recommendations.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GPFontaine _
> *I am looking for an eclectic art and was hoping for some recommendations. *



You can find a list of FMA instructors here.

You can find Russian Systema in the area.


----------



## bart (May 9, 2003)

Jason Silverman teaches in Boston. I met this guy at a convention this last month. His emphasis is grappling and weaponry. His website is:


http://www.eemaworld.com

He was pretty skillful. Good luck.


----------



## mandirigma (Aug 30, 2003)

test


----------



## mandirigma (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi GP:

Sifu Alix Lavaud teaches Modern Arnis in Boston.  It is most definitely worth your time to at least stop by and watch a class with him.  Feel free to contact me if you're interested in looking him up.  Personally, I was simply blown away by his skill.

Take care and happy hunting!


----------



## GPFontaine (Sep 1, 2003)

I have now been in the city for a bit and am still looking for a place to practice.

Any contact info for Sifu Alix Lavaud?

Also looking in the surrounding towns of Somerville & Medford.


----------



## mandirigma (Sep 1, 2003)

GP:
Will try to send you a private message with contact info for Sifu Lavaud...

Also, Joao Amaral and New England BJJ is a great place to roll if you're interested.  They are just north of Boston proper (10 minutes w/o traffic).

Take care.:asian:


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello,

Lot's of great places to train in and around Boston. If you are interested in Sayoc Kali, please contact me at Airyu@hotmail.com. My school also hosts many FMA seminars such as the upcoming Kalis Ilustrisimo seminar with Master Floro. Check out the website at www.Bujinkandojo.net.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve Lefebvre


----------



## beunbad (Oct 15, 2003)

Guro William Schultze a student of Mandala Tim Waid teaches Pekiti-Tisia Kali and is top notch.  HEs articulate and well versed in this effective form of Kali.  HE can be reached at :wmschultz@meganet.net .  If you have trouble please drop me an e-mail

Good luck,

JAck O


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 19, 2003)

See also:

Mataas na Guro Wes Tasker
Boston, MA 
Email: wesley.tasker@verizon.net 

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Oct 31, 2003)

I also recommend Wes Tasker!!! Great practitioner, instructor and person.

Mataas na Guro Wes Tasker
Boston, MA 
Email: wesley.tasker@verizon.net


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 30, 2007)

Great info, though being in Boston, I think these people are not in city limits, but a little "jot" from the city. As an interested party as well, and going for the "anything is possible" theme. Would anyone qualified to teach be willing to drop into the city once a week, or every two weeks for an hour or so of instruction during the overnight shift? That's the shift I work, and when I'm awake. Afternoons and evenings I'm asleep. So goes the life of a 3rd shifter-lol.

It's an empty building and I'm alone, and parking is out front and back. There's usually no distractions.


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Great info, though being in Boston, I think these people are not in city limits, but a little "jot" from the city. As an interested party as well, and going for the "anything is possible" theme. Would anyone qualified to teach be willing to drop into the city once a week, or every two weeks for an hour or so of instruction during the overnight shift? That's the shift I work, and when I'm awake. Afternoons and evenings I'm asleep. So goes the life of a 3rd shifter-lol.
> 
> It's an empty building and I'm alone, and parking is out front and back. There's usually no distractions.



HS, Guro Wes Tasker's school is in Allston. 

He's a member here...I'd recommend sending him a PM to see if you can get a conversation started.  He's an excellent teacher and overall great guy.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't think a business person is awake on our shift. I was hoping, maybe, for one of our esteemed MT members with nothing to do but post on our shift.


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2007)

Send him a PM and see where it goes.  I don't want to speak for Wes but...you may be surprised.  When I was looking at Kenpo schools, I found a person - with a well-established school - that was willing to teach me privates during overnight hours if I wanted to.  He said he was already doing that for another student that worked odd hours, and that it was no big deal to him.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmm..I still don't think he'd come to my workplace for it. Better luck with a poster during myshift.


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Hmmm..I still don't think he'd come to my workplace for it. Better luck with a poster during myshift.



One way to find out


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 30, 2007)

OK. Where in Allston is his school?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 31, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Great info, though being in Boston, I think these people are not in city limits, but a little "jot" from the city. As an interested party as well, and going for the "anything is possible" theme. Would anyone qualified to teach be willing to drop into the city once a week, or every two weeks for an hour or so of instruction during the overnight shift? That's the shift I work, and when I'm awake. Afternoons and evenings I'm asleep. So goes the life of a 3rd shifter-lol.
> 
> It's an empty building and I'm alone, and parking is out front and back. There's usually no distractions.


 

No Martial Talk taker's? 2nd call.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 2, 2007)

A last call? Aaah, Guess not. Books and videos it will be then.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2007)

There's certainly plenty of FMA in Boston, but your request is very specialized!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Maybe this is the place people have been talking about already I don't know?
But I visited Boston last year and I contacted these folks who have a Yahoo group, they do Filipino martial arts in Boston.
cse-boston@yahoogroups.com
buena suerte,
Dave


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 3, 2007)

arnisador said:


> There's certainly plenty of FMA in Boston, but your request is very specialized!


 

I don't think there is in the city itself. Everything is usually on the outskirts, or a "jot" but, still referred to as "Boston". We who live here think differently though. Even if it was, no good unless you can get to it.

As for the speacial request, like I said, I was going for the anything is possible theory. Hey, you never know until you ask, right? LOL.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2007)

I've noticed that before in threads about FMA in Boston, such as these from FMATalk (which might have some useful info. anyway):
Greetings from Boston
Boston Area

The answer always seems to be something just outside of Boston, but if you e-mail one of these people they may be able to direct you to someone nearby. You might try asking on Eskrima Digest. Or, try going here and searching on "boston" as the city. I got several hits, at least one of whom was in Boston proper and did private instruction.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool! Thanks Arnisador. Sorry to interrupt your meal.-lol.


----------

